# 75W-90W Gear Oil in Automatic Transaxle-- I Messed up...



## VWJetta101 (May 29, 2011)

I miss read the book and put 75W-90W Gear oil in the Automatic Transaxle. I was supposed to have put VW ATF in it. Could I just drain the gear oil and replace it with the rite ATF? I have the Jetta up on Jack stands. I have not driven the car yet with the gear oil in it. I have run it through the 1st , 2nd & 3erd gear and the Drive cycle. It went all right until the next day, I tried it again and when I put it in Park it made some clicking sounds before it would engage into the Park position. It did that several times. That’s when I went back and checked what Fluid I was suppose to have put in the Transmission. I Really Messed Up!

Please Help. 

Could I just flush the Trans out with ATF? 

Do I have to take the Trans out to empty the Torque converter?

With that clicking sound before engaging it into Park, do you think I caused irreversible damage?

I need to work on it Tomorrow, my only day off this week…
Thank you all for your help…..


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

VWJetta101 said:


> I miss read the book and put 75W-90W Gear oil in the Automatic Transaxle. I was supposed to have put VW ATF in it. Could I just drain the gear oil and replace it with the rite ATF? I have the Jetta up on Jack stands. I have not driven the car yet with the gear oil in it. I have run it through the 1st , 2nd & 3erd gear and the Drive cycle. It went all right until the next day, I tried it again and when I put it in Park it made some clicking sounds before it would engage into the Park position. It did that several times. That’s when I went back and checked what Fluid I was suppose to have put in the Transmission. I Really Messed Up!
> 
> Please Help.
> 
> ...


drain it out and start over. the torque converter should be fine if it hasn't been run.


----------



## VWJetta101 (May 29, 2011)

*I did Run the car with the gear oil....*

I did run the car, so I know the Gear Oil is in the Torque converter.........

I think I will just get a some ATF and a new filter and Perg the Trans.. Drain it, and do it again.

Will let all know what hapens... Wish me luck....


----------



## VWJetta101 (May 29, 2011)

*I did run the car with the gear oil in it......*

I did run the car with the gear oil in it, so I know the oil did get into the Torque converter.
I guess I will perge the Trans with ATF, Run it & see what hapens...

I'll let you know how it went....


----------



## VWJetta101 (May 29, 2011)

*Perged it with ATF... Now....*

Perged it with with ATF. At first noise was still there when I went from Drive into park. After working the gears for a while the noise went away. I think I got it. Now draining the trans and going to perge it one more time. After, if all goes well I will fill it with ATF and put a new filter in.... Should be all good....


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

the clicking sound was just the park pin skipping because the tires were still spinning, when the cars on jack-stands you need to press the brake before you put it in park.


----------

